# Whats YOUR favorite muskie rod ??



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Yesterday, MuskieJim and I went to The Rodmaker's Shop in Strongsville, OH. I purchased a new St. Croix muskie rod (PM86XHF). The trend has been longer rods in recent seasons so I figured I'll give it a go too. 

What is YOUR favorite muskie rod and reel combo on your boat? Is there a certain rod that gives you more confidence than all your other ones? -even if its not the nicest or newest one you own?

I think it would be interesting to know what everyone else is using.

**Rodmakers also has a spectacular muskie bait section!!!!!:B


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm looking at the PM76 XXXXXXXXXH, it's rated to throw your television out onto the water.


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

Either my Tica 8'6" Heavy telescoping rod with a Abu Record 60 HC or my St. Croix 7'2" MH Premier with a Quantum Cabo 30 PTS both spooled with Power Pro line and a Stealth Flouro leader.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Depends on what I'm throwing....

My 6'-2" Heavy St. Croix Avid pool cue w/ Abu 5600 C4 for working glide baits

My 7'-6" Med Heavy St. Croix Premier w/ Abu Record 60 for deep diving cranks & bucktails

My 8'-0" Heavy St. Croix Avid w/ Diawa Luna 200 for big bucktails & bulldawgs


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Looks like St Croixs are pretty popular so far!

Baitmaker-How is that TICA treating you? My buddy Lee Tauchen who guides in WI and MN uses them exclusively now and has been trying to get me on board too. My only reservation stems from a blowout(not a TICA) MuskieJim and I had at PYMATUNING last July. We were speed trolling and got a snag, then it sounded like a gunshot when the handle part exploded and left the blank completely intact. It was a 7'6'' med hvy trolling rod. Since then I have been a little uneasy about tele rods. Let me know about yours. Thanks, Gabe


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been using a Shimano triton down rigger rod 9'6" I can really fling the lures out there some times when I get a nice fish I get a little excited and reel the fish in to far and then cant reach the fish with my net.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Rick-
Is that 9'6" a one or 2 piece? If its one pc thats a serious blank!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Its a 2 piece the blank goes all the way through the handle and is bigger then my thumb at the butt its a heavy action the tip is the same size as my regular 7' muskie casting rod. The only thing I dont like is it does not have the finger tab under the reel. The reel is an Abu Garcia 6600C4 with 65# power pro.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

That sounds like monster set-up! I'll bet the figure eighting is almost effortless with that beast!! How is the weight and butt handle length? Does it compare to a big musky rod or is it larger like a saltwater "boat" rod?


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Last year at the Ohio show, I handled the St Croix PM 79XXXH. Its rated to 30 ounces!!!! I don't think you could even feel a musky strike! If you think thats crazy, I also handled a Musky Innovations Bulldawg rod rated to 40 ounces!! What is the musky world coming to..............


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

I have been fishing the Tica rod for a couple years and haven't had any problems with it. I use it for casting big Curly Sues, Suzy Suckers and other heavy baits. But its not used for trolling so I can't say anything about that. The main reason I went with that rod, it will fit in my Jeep when its collapsed.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

That heavy "rubber" IS a serious test for ANY rod. Sounds like the Tica IS as good as everyone says. I may have to take a closer look and see what kind of deal Lee can get through his sponsorship.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use a St. Croix as well for muskie fishing I have 4 total 2 7.5 ft. and 2 8 ft. I also use them for catfishing (hence why I have 4) I match it with an Abu Garcia Amb. 5600 CL Rocket.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

MuskieJim said:


> I'm looking at the PM76 XXXXXXXXXH, it's rated to throw your television out onto the water.


You got many televisions in your tackle box?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

*CASTING:* I've got an old Abu Garcia Black Maxx Rod with 100% woven graphite. It is a 6'9" heavy action rod which has to be my favorite since it has caught the most fish and been through Hell and back! I strictly use it for jerkin' and its teamed up with a ABU 6500 High Speed reel. That rod is tough as nails and to think that I only paid like $30 for it 10 years ago! Its on its third Garcia reel which wear out, obviously, before the rod ever will...unless something freaky happens.

*TROLLING:* The All Star 9' Western Inshore series rod in Heavy action (no longer in production ) with the 'ol Penn 320 Gti. I just put a brand new Catalina reel on it for next season, so I'm anxious to give that a try. This rod also makes a wonderful dipsy/boat rod for meat hunting!


----------

